# Ellie/Farrah Update



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ellie made it safely to Peppertree this weekend. Hopefully she will be listed soon on their site so everyone can follow her progress--remember, she still has to go through HW treatment.

Farrah has not yet made it to the "available" section of Peppertree's site as she is still working her shyness; however, here is the latest update I received on her from Chrissy:

_She's settling in great. Loves David's dog, started approaching them for attention. He brought her out to see me yesterday AM and she looks much happier & her coat is gorgeous. _

Thank you again to everyone who helped these precious dogs!:wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great update about Farrah. Hope she comes out of her shyness and finds her furever home soon. And I pray that Ellie comes thru her heartworm treatment safely and healthy again.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry:

Thank you SO MUCH for updating us on Ellie and Farrah!

Peppertree is a wonderful rescue!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Farrah update, updated. *

Got word from Betsy at Peppertree that Farrah is going on trial placement this Saturday (10/9) with a wonderful woman. The woman is very patient and calming and that sounds like the perfect home for Farrah. A home where she can regain her confidence and come even further out of her shell. Wonderful news.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is great news. All the very best to Farrah and her new family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hoping the very best for Farrah and her family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I hope that her Trial Placement results in adoption FOR Ellie/Farah!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like Farrah's trial placement is going well . . .

Hi Betsy!

_Farrah is already experimenting with the dog toys. In the middle of the night she snuck around and gathered about 4 of them together and quietly squeaked them one by one and back again. She kept glancing over at me to see if she woke me. I made like I was still sleeping. It was so cute to watch. I went to Petsmart today and got her an arial dog run and a crate. Her and Eli came for the ride, and she sat up most of the way staring out the window scenting the air. She enjoyed herself. I found out where she was going to the bathroom, apparently she was too shy to go on the leash. With the long outdoor run, and the crate complete with a dog pillow and a blanket draped on the outside, that'll help her feel comfortable to go outside. _

_I'll keep you updated. _
_Karen
_


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What wonderful news for that little girl.

It sure sounds like her new owner is willing to go the extra mile for her. Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope ellie is doing well with her heartworm treatment and finds a loving home too.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The latest update on Farrah from FODA's website - with before and after pictures:

*Farrah*
*






















*
*
*
*Farrah was so terrified at the shelter **she was considered feral. She had no chance of adoption since she wouldn't come out of her shell. We found rescue for Farrah and she turned into a totally different dog. She's now adopted and playful and happy. She loves her home and playing with the other dogs. Farrah was fortunate to have the chance to make it out of the shelter to show what a wonderful girl she really is.*
*
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom and jealous1*

*SPARTAN MOM AND JEALOUS1*

Thank you so much for the update on Ellie/Farah-she is ADORABLE!
So glad to hear she is adopted already! See what a transformation from the shelter to a loving home!!

What is FODA?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

another pic today:

*Another pic of Farrah the formerly "feral" golden mix in her home. Her new mom is wonderful, she's coming out of her shell & acting like a puppy. So happy for sweet Farrah!*



FODA = Friends of DeKalb Animals - they are they group that pulled Farrah and sent her to Peppertree.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This just warms my heart. A big thank you to everyone who helped her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

SPARTAN MOM

Is Ellie/Farah the girl from GA that Gail, newsweeq, paid to vet and board until transport?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This pup is Farrah - Ellie is a different rescue.

I'm so glad Farrah found a loving soul who is teaching her what life should really be about. It was heartbreaking that such a young pup had been treated so poorly she as terrified.

a hug thank you to all and especially Farrah's Mom who could see what Farrah was really like.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> SPARTAN MOM
> 
> Is Ellie/Farah the girl from GA that Gail, newsweeq, paid to vet and board until transport?


Ummm - I don't know?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers-Mom*

Coppers-Mom

Thanks for clearing that up. Didn't realize they were two different dogs.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was inquiring about Ellie (see her update on her thread) and mentioned that we had gotten an update on Farrah and that she had gotten to her forever home and received the following back that gives a little more information on Farrah:

_Hi! I'm Farrah's 'mother'. I wanted to submit a 'Happy Ending Photo', my first pic of her and I, taken on Thanksgiving day. I've been taking tons of pics of her by herself to get her used to the camera and to try to get an "I'm not scared of the camera, and I'm happy' shot. I saw your Thank You card, and I wanted to thank you. _

_When I first met Farrah at the clinic, and I saw her fear, I knew I could help her. My elderly dog, Popper (Put down 1 month shy of 16 years old because of her hips), was just like her when I got her, afraid of everything and loud sounds. Popper was part Australian Dingo, German Shepard, and American Eskimo, and when I got her when I was 19, she was living in a loud college party apartment. She used to hide under the couch, and I used to comfort her when loud music was blaring. When I tried to socialize her by taking her to my brother's high school baseball games and crowds, she always hid behind my legs. And once, in Florida, when my handiman came to fix my heat when I was at work, she hid behind my bedroom door, and he called and thanked me for taking my dog to work with me, he didn't even know that she was in the house. She really was that shy. _

_Having Popper put to sleep was on our minds for the last 5 years of her life. I helped her up and down stairs, and she was on meds for incontinence and arthritis. We spent 5 years knowing that sad time was approaching quicker than we realized. Then, one day, her hips gave out, and I carried her in and out until the vet could put her to sleep. _

_In her honor and memory, I wanted to rescue an elderly dog, one who had no chance of being adopted. When I met Farrah, despite her young age, I saw a dog who would not be given a chance to be a normal dog. I had my heart set on a senior female, and had previously decided to rescue senior's to honor Popper. But Farrah had about the same chance of being adopted as an abused senior. _

_When I first brought her home with me for the trial period, she had a panic attack when she saw me break out the vacuum. At this present time, I put her outside before I run the vacuum. But she did get brave and sniff it this past week. She's mostly housebroken, and rarely has an accident anymore. _

_Now that she feels secure, she is in full blown happy puppy phase. She grabs a toy and runs around with it all over for about 10 minutes before she gets tired and takes a 2 hr nap under the kitchen table. She also follows me wherever I go. If I'm making a sandwich in the kitchen before work, she'll lay exactly 1 inch behind my feet. When I leave for work, she follows my mother wherever she goes. _

_Things she is currently chewing on.....that would be everything. Lol. Hope to keep in touch!_

Thanks to all of the wonderful folks on here who helped Farrah and Ellie find their way to their forever homes--y'all are wonderful!!


----------

